# Swift Bel Air 750



## David Hembrow (Dec 23, 2020)

Does anyone have advice on where i can purchase thermal window blinds from, i also require a new privacy blind for the windscreen, can anyone help please


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hallo David and welcome to the forum.

Is there a manufacturer's name on the blinds you have? Or are you replacing with something different?

I imagine you can replace with any cassette the same size as the original.

Have a look here https://www.combiblind.com/


----------

